# Can the flood disaster change Thailand



## hydroman (Feb 21, 2010)

Can this flood disaster change Thailand. I think it can the whole world is now looking how the government conducts itself. Coming under scrutiny from countries that invest and provide jobs In Thailand are beginning to see what most of us have seen for years. Is money that important you that you no longer care for people that may suffer from your actions. 80% of Thai people are probably the nicest people you will ever meet they rely on tourists foreign investment and export of food. Myself as a business man I know what makes me money this I need to look after my money comes from this, if I upset this balance I will no longer have a business


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

hydroman said:


> Can this flood disaster change Thailand. I think it can the whole world is now looking how the government conducts itself. Coming under scrutiny from countries that invest and provide jobs In Thailand are beginning to see what most of us have seen for years. Is money that important you that you no longer care for people that may suffer from your actions. 80% of Thai people are probably the nicest people you will ever meet they rely on tourists foreign investment and export of food. Myself as a business man I know what makes me money this I need to look after my money comes from this, if I upset this balance I will no longer have a business


Did the Tsunami changed Thailand? 
Did SARS change Thailand?
Did the swine-flu change Thailand?
Did the N1H1 (?) epidemy changed Thailand?
Did the "red" and "yellow" turmoils of the last 2 years change Thailand? 
All questions can be answered with "NO". 
Thai people usually recover pretty fast after disasters and so it will be in this case. Although it will take some time, the situation will be normal in a few months and life goes on as if nothing ever has happened. 

In the long run tourist-trade and business has been hurt and it will be hurt more, but that's not only due to the above mentioned disasters.


----------

